# Occitan: at work by 9



## mtmjr

I would like to say:

_She has to be at work *by *9:00._

I'm not sure how to translate "by":

_(Ela) deu ésser al trabalh *d'aicí/avanç *a las 9. _(?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## itka

I can't answer your question, I'm not that good in occitan ! But I found this forum where somebody could maybe help you, there.


----------



## mtmjr

Thanks a bunch, but that site assumes I know at least enough Occitan to get around...which I don't.  I'll just have to take my time navigating it  (...it's not too unlike French)


----------



## CapnPrep

mtmjr said:


> (...it's not too unlike French)


And like in French, there is no exact translation for English "_by_ + time". Your sentence can mean different things depending on the context (for example, if you're talking about her daily routine, or if you're saying it urgently on one particular morning at 8:57am). But a general purpose translation could be _Li cal _(or_ deu_) _èsser al trabalh abans _(or _avanç_)_ nòu oras._

I think that _d'aicí a_ is more like _jusqu'à_ in French (i.e., it would mean she has to stay at work _until_ 9 o'clock).


----------



## ryba

Hello!



mtmjr said:


> *d'aicí*



I also think _d'aicí _would have a totally different meaning, but it's not like French _jusqu'à_; it's more like _dans_. _D'aicí _(_a_) _mièja ora _‘in half an hour’;_ d'aicí _(_a_)_ pauc_ ‘soon’; _d'aicí endavant_ ‘from now on’, where _aicí_ ‘here’ stands for ‘now’ (the time is space metaphor).



> D'ara endavant: a partir d'ara. D'aicí endavant: a partir d'aicí. [source]


Regards.


----------

